# route flush



## phospher (Jul 31, 2009)

if i issue the route flush command will the routes automatically be restored?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 31, 2009)

No. You could try [cmd=]/etc/rc.d/routing restart[/cmd] though.


----------



## phospher (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks.


----------

